# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux > English Room >  mách bạn cách chọn lọc và dùng rèm cửa Roman,  rèm cửa sổ chống nắng  bằng lòng

## vtnn2017a@

*Rèm cửa Roman là một tuyển chọn lý tưởng cho những môi trường sống không quá nhiều hình thức. Dưới đây sẽ là một số lời khuyên hữu ích giúp bạn tiện lợi tuyển chọn được mẫu rèm cửa Roman bằng lòng.*

Roman là loại rèm có cấu trúc xếp lớp chồng lên nhau khi kéo rèm lên. Bạn cũng có thể kéo lên theo từng lớp nhất thiết hoặc buông cả rèm để điều chỉnh lượng ánh sáng thích hợp cho căn phòng. Với   [/b]*rèm cuốn tranh**bề ngoài xếp lớp và loại vải, rèm cửa Roman thường đem đến môi trường sống vẻ đẹp tiên tiến, rất mềm mại và ấm êm.**



Để chọn lọc được rèm cửa Roman chấp thuận còn phụ thuộc vào vị trí cửa sổ, nguồn ánh sáng hay phong cách ngoại hình của ngôi nhà. bên cạnh đó vẫn có 1 số gợi ý để việc tuyển chọn 1 chiếc rèm bằng lòng trở nên tiện lợi hơn.

Vải, màu sắc và kiểu dáng

Có thể nói loại vải, màu sắc và* *rem cua tu dong*bề ngoài là những yếu tốc tác động đến mẫu mã khái quát của cả không gian phòng, đó cũng là lý do vì sao chúng trở thành nhân tố cân nhắc sớm nhất. Có rất nhiều chất liệu vải mà bạn có thể chọn lựa, như Polyester, cotton, linen hay lụa. tương tự đối với kiểu dáng, bạn có thể lựa chọn kiểu kẻ sọc, hoa cỏ, họa tiết, mô hình…







giả định như những màu sắc trung tính đang cai trị căn phòng, bạn nên cận nói chọn 1 tông màu đậm hơn, hoa văn rực rỡ… để tăng thêm chiều sâu, song song giúp những tấm rèm trở thành lôi kéo hơn. 1 ưu điểm nữa của cách tuyển chọn này là bạn có thể đổi thay 1 cách linh hoạt hơn đầy đủ so với việc chọn lựa điểm nổi bật của không gian phòng là những món đồ nội thất hay màu tường. Trường hợp căn phòng của bạn đang tràn đầy những màu sắc tươi sáng, những tông màu trung tính sẽ là 1 tuyển chọn thông minh để tạo sự cân bằng.

*Kiều gấp*

Có thể chia kiểu gấp của *rèm cửa Roman* thành 6 kiểu khác nhau, trong đó hai kiểu đa dạng nhất đó là xếp bằng và xếp trúc trắc. Với kiểu xếp bằng, các tấm vải được gấp và mở theo lần lượt các lớp khi bạn điều chỉnh ánh sáng cho không gian phòng. Khi được nâng lên, các nếp gấp nằm thẳng, ngăn nắp xếp lên nhau. Đây là kiểu gấp phù hợp với những người nào say mê cá tính giản dị, đương đại và sạch sẽ. giả sử bạn thích một chút gì đó cá tính hơn cho không gian phòng của mình thì kiểu gấp trúc trắc sẽ là một tuyển chọn xác thực. Đây là kiểu gấp mà khi bạn càng nâng rèm lên cao sẽ càng có nhiều tầng rèm uốn cong chồng lên nhau rất đẹp mắt.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

